# Signatories to Manhattan Declaration on Marriage, Religious Liberty and Life



## DMcFadden (Nov 20, 2009)

WASHINGTON (BP)--A diverse group of Christian leaders joined together Nov. 20 to declare a commitment to defend the sanctity of human life, biblical marriage and religious liberty without compromise.

In a 4,700-word statement named the Manhattan Declaration, about 150 evangelical, Roman Catholic and Eastern Orthodox signers said they were coming together to "embrace our obligation" to speak and act in support of the dignity of all human beings, marriage as the union of a man and a woman, and the freedom to express religious convictions.

Here is a current list of the signatories to the "Manhattan Declaration" dealing with Religious Liberty and Life issues.

Signers (as of November 19, 2009)
1.Dr. Daniel Akin
President, Southeastern Baptist Theological Seminary (Wake Forest, N.C.)

2.Most Rev. Peter J. Akinola
Primate, Anglican Church of Nigeria (Abika, Nigeria)

3.Randy Alcorn
Founder and Director, Eternal Perspective Ministries (EPM) (Sandy, Ore.)

4.Rt. Rev. David Anderson
President and CEO, American Anglican Council (Atlanta)

5.Leith Anderson
President of National Association of Evangelicals (Washington, D.C.)

6.Charlotte K. Ardizzone
TV Show Host and Speaker, INSP Television (Charlotte, N.C.)

7.Kay Arthur
CEO and Co-founder, Precept Ministries International (Chattanooga, Tenn.)

8.Dr. Mark L. Bailey
President, Dallas Theological Seminary (Dallas)

9.Gary Bauer
President, American Values; Chairman, Campaign for Working Families

10.His Grace, The Right Reverend Bishop Basil Essey
The Right Reverend Bishop of the Diocese of Wichita and Mid-America 
(Wichita, Kan.)

11.Joel Belz
Founder, World Magazine (Asheville, N.C.)

12.Rev. Michael L. Beresford
Managing Director of Church Relations, Billy Graham Evangelistic Association (Charlotte, N.C.)

13.Ken Boa
President, Reflections Ministries (Atlanta)

14.Joseph Bottum
Editor of First Things (New York)

15.Pastor Randy & Sarah Brannon
Senior Pastor, Grace Community Church (Madera, Calif.)

16.Steve Brown
National Radio Broadcaster, Key Life (Maitland, Fla.)

17.Dr. Robert C. Cannada, Jr.
Chancellor and CEO, Reformed Theological Seminary (Orlando, Fla.)

18.Galen Carey
Director of Government Affairs, National Association of Evangelicals (Washington, D.C.)

19.Dr. Bryan Chapell
President, Covenant Theological Seminary (St. Louis)

20.Most Rev. Charles J. Chaput
Archbishop, Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Denver

21.Timothy Clinton
President, American Association of Christian Counselors (Forest, Va.)

22.Chuck Colson
Founder, The Chuck Colson Center for Christian Worldview (Lansdowne, Va.)

23.Most Rev. Salvatore Joseph Cordileone
Bishop, Roman Catholic Diocese of Oakland, Calif.

24.Dr. Gary Culpepper
Associate Professor, Providence College (Providence, R.I.)

25.Jim Daly
President and CEO, Focus on the Family (Colorado Springs, Colo.)

26.Marjorie Dannenfelser
President, Susan B. Anthony List (Arlington, Va.)

27.Rev. Daniel Delgado
Board of Directors, National Hispanic Christian Leadership Conference; Pastor, Third Day Missions Church (Staten Island, N.Y.)

28.Dr. James Dobson
Founder, Focus on the Family (Colorado Springs, Colo.)

29.Dr. David Dockery
President, Union University (Jackson, Tenn.)

30.Most Rev. Timothy Dolan
Archbishop, Roman Catholic Diocese of New York, N.Y.

31.Dr. William Donohue
President, Catholic League (New York)

32.Dr. James T. Draper, Jr.
President Emeritus, LifeWay (Nashville, Tenn.)

33.Dinesh D'Souza
Writer and Speaker (Rancho Santa Fe, Calif.)

34.Most Rev. Robert Wm. Duncan
Archbishop and Primate, Anglican Church in North America (Ambridge, Pa. )

35.Joni Eareckson Tada
Founder and CEO, Joni and Friends International Disability Center (Agoura 
Hills, Calif.)

36.Dr. Michael Easley
President Emeritus, Moody Bible Institute (Chicago)

37.Dr. William Edgar
Professor, Westminster Theological Seminary (Philadelphia)

38.Brett Elder
Executive Director, Stewardship Council (Grand Rapids, Mich.

39.Rev. Joel Elowsky
Drew University (Madison, N.J.)

40.Stuart Epperson
Co-Founder and Chariman of the Board, Salem Communications Corporation (Camarillo, Calif.)

41.Rev. Jonathan Falwell
Senior Pastor, Thomas Road Baptist Church (Lynchburg, Va.)

42.William J. Federer
President, Amerisearch, Inc. (St. Louis)

43.Fr. Joseph D. Fessio
Founder and Editor, Ignatius Press (Ft. Collins, Colo.)

44.Carmen Fowler
President and Executive Editor, Presbyterian Lay Committee (Lenoir, N.C.)

45.Maggie Gallagher
President, National Organization for Marriage (Manassas, Va.)

46.Dr. Jim Garlow
Senior Pastor, Skyline Church (La Mesa, Calif.)

47.Steven Garofalo
Senior Consultant, Search and Assessment Services (Charlotte, N.C.)

48.Dr. Robert P. George
McCormick Professor of Jurisprudence, Princeton University (Princeton, N.J.)

49.Dr. Timothy George
Dean and Professor of Divinity, Beeson Divinity School at Samford University (Birmingham, Ala.)

50.Thomas Gilson
Director of Strategic Processes, Campus Crusade for Christ International (Norfolk, Va.)

51.Dr. Jack Graham
Pastor, Prestonwood Baptist Church (Plano, Texas)

52.Dr. Wayne Grudem
Research Professor of Theological and Biblical Studies, Phoenix Seminary (Phoenix)

53.Dr. Cornell "Corkie" Haan
National Facilitator of Spiritual Unity, The Mission America Coalition (Palm Desert, Calif.)

54.Fr. Chad Hatfield
Chancellor, CEO and Archpriest, St. Vladimir's Orthodox Theological Seminary (Yonkers, N.Y.)

55.Dr. Dennis Hollinger
President and Professor of Christian Ethics, Gordon-Conwell Theological Seminary (South Hamilton, Mass.)

56.Dr. Jeanette Hsieh
Executive Vice President and Provost, Trinity International University (Deerfield, Ill.)

57.Dr. John A. Huffman, Jr.
Senior Pastor, St. Andrews Presbyterian Church (Newport Beach, Calif.); Chairman of the Board, Christianity Today International (Carol Stream, Ill.)

58.Rev. Ken Hutcherson
Pastor, Antioch Bible Church (Kirkland, Wash.)

59.Bishop Harry R. Jackson, Jr.
Senior Pastor, Hope Christian Church (Beltsville, Md.)

60.Fr. Johannes L. Jacobse
President, American Orthodox Institute; Editor, OrthodoxyToday.org (Naples, Fla.)

61.Jerry Jenkins
Chairman of the Board of Trustees, Moody Bible Institute (Black Forest, Colo.)

62.Camille Kampouris
Publisher, Kairos Journal

63.Emmanuel A. Kampouris
Editorial Board, Kairos Journal

64.Rev. Tim Keller
Senior Pastor, Redeemer Presbyterian Church (New York)

65.Dr. Peter Kreeft
Professor of Philosophy, Boston College (Mass.) and at the Kings College (N.Y.)

66.Most Rev. Joseph E. Kurtz
Archbishop, Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Louisville, Ky.

67.Jim Kushiner
Editor, Touchstone (Chicago)

68.Dr. Richard Land
President, The Ethics and Religious Liberty Commission of the SBC (Washington, D.C.)

69.Jim Law
Senior Associate Pastor, First Baptist Church (Woodstock, Ga.)

70.Dr. Matthew Levering
Associate Professor of Theology, Ave Maria University (Naples, Fla.)

71.Dr. Peter Lillback
President, The Providence Forum (West Conshohocken, Pa.)

72.Dr. Duane Litfin
President, Wheaton College (Wheaton, Ill.)

73.Rev. Herb Lusk
Pastor, Greater Exodus Baptist Church (Philadelphia)

74.His Eminence Adam Cardinal Maida
Archbishop Emeritus, Roman Catholic Diocese of Detroit

75.Most Rev. Richard J. Malone
Bishop, Roman Catholic Diocese of Portland, Maine

76.Rev. Francis Martin
Professor of Sacred Scripture, Sacred Heart Major Seminary (Detroit)

77.Dr. Joseph Mattera
Bishop and Senior Pastor, Resurrection Church (Brooklyn, N.Y.)

78.Phil Maxwell
Pastor, Gateway Church (Bridgewater, N.J.)

79.Josh McDowell
Founder, Josh McDowell Ministries (Plano, Texas)

80.Alex McFarland
President, Southern Evangelical Seminary (Charlotte, N.C.)

81.Most Rev. George Dallas McKinney
Bishop, Founder and Pastor, St. Stephen's Church of God in Christ (San 
Diego)

82.Rt. Rev. Martyn Minns
Missionary Bishop, Convocation of Anglicans of North America (Herndon, Va.)

83.Dr. C. Ben Mitchell
Graves Professor of Moral Philosophy, Union University (Jackson, Tenn.)

84.Dr. R. Albert Mohler, Jr.
President, Southern Baptist Theological Seminary (Louisville, Ky.)

85.Dr. Russell D. Moore
Senior Vice President for Academic Administration and Dean of the School of Theology, Southern Baptist Theological Seminary (Louisville, Ky.)

86.Most Rev. John J. Myers
Archbishop, Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Newark, N.J.

87.Most Rev. Joseph F. Naumann
Archbishop, Roman Catholic Diocese of Kansas City, Kan.

88.David Neff
Editor-in-Chief, Christianity Today (Carol Stream, Ill.)

89.Tom Nelson
Senior Pastor, Christ Community Evangelical Free Church (Leawood, Kan.)

90.Niel Nielson
President, Covenant College (Lookout Mt., Ga.)

91.Most Rev. John Nienstedt
Archbishop, Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Saint Paul and Minneapolis

92.Dr. Tom Oden
Theologian, United Methodist Minister; Professor, Drew University (Madison, N.J.)

93.Marvin Olasky
Editor-in-Chief, World Magazine; Provost, The Kings College (New York)

94.Most Rev. Thomas J. Olmsted
Bishop, Roman Catholic Diocese of Phoenix

95.Rev. William Owens
Chairman, Coalition of African-American Pastors (Memphis, Tenn.)

96.Dr. J.I. Packer
Board of Governors' Professor of Theology, Regent College (Canada)

97.Metr. Jonah Paffhausen
Primate, Orthodox Church in America (Syosset, N.Y.)

98.Tony Perkins
President, Family Research Council (Washington, D.C.)

99.Eric M. Pillmore
CEO, Pillmore Consulting LLC (Doylestown, Pa.)

100.Dr. Everett Piper
President, Oklahoma Wesleyan University (Bartlesville, Okla.)

101.Todd Pitner
President, Rev Increase

102.Dr. Cornelius Plantinga
President, Calvin Theological Seminary (Grand Rapids, Mich.)

103.Dr. David Platt
Pastor, Church at Brook Hills (Birmingham, Ala.)

104.Rev. Jim Pocock
Pastor, Trinitarian Congregational Church (Wayland, Mass.)

105.Fred Potter
Executive Director and CEO, Christian Legal Society (Springfield, Va.)

106.Dennis Rainey
President, CEO, and Co-Founder, FamilyLife (Little Rock, Ark.)

107.Fr. Patrick Reardon
Pastor, All Saints' Antiochian Orthodox Church (Chicago)

108.Bob Reccord
Founder, Total Life Impact, Inc. (Suwanee, Ga.)

109.His Eminence Justin Cardinal Rigali
Archbishop, Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Philadelphia

110.Frank Schubert
President, Schubert Flint Public Affairs (Sacramento, Calif.)

111.David Schuringa
President, Crossroads Bible Institute (Grand Rapids, Mich.)

112.Tricia Scribner
Author (Harrisburg, N.C.)

113.Dr. Dave Seaford
Senior Pastor, Community Fellowship Church (Matthews, N.C.)

114.Alan Sears
President, CEO, and General Counsel, Alliance Defense Fund (Scottsdale, Ariz.)

115.Randy Setzer
Senior Pastor, Macedonia Baptist Church (Lincolnton, N.C.)

116.Most Rev. Michael J. Sheridan
Bishop, Roman Catholic Diocese of Colorado Springs, Colo.

117.Dr. Ron Sider
Director, Evangelicals for Social Action (Wynnewood, Pa.)

118.Fr. Robert Sirico
Founder, Acton Institute (Grand Rapids, Mich.)

119.Dr. Robert Sloan
President, Houston Baptist University (Houston)

120.Charles Stetson
Chairman of the Board, Bible Literacy Project (New York)

121.Dr. David Stevens
CEO, Christian Medical and Dental Association (Bristol, Tenn.)

122.John Stonestreet
Executive Director, Summit Ministries (Manitou Springs, Colo.)

123.Dr. Joseph Stowell
President, Cornerstone University (Grand Rapids, Mich.)

124.Dr. Sarah Sumner
Professor of Theology and Ministry, Azusa Pacific University (Azusa, Calif.)

125.Dr. Glenn Sunshine
Chairman of the History Department, Central Connecticut State University (New Britain, Conn.)

126.Luiz Tellez
President, The Witherspoon Institute (Princeton, N.J.)

127.Dr. Timothy C. Tennent
President, Asbury Theological Seminary (Wilmore, Ky.)

128.Michael Timmis
Chairman, Prison Fellowship and Prison Fellowship International (Naples, Fla.)

129.Mark Tooley
President, Institute for Religion and Democracy (Washington, D.C.)

130.H. James Towey
President, St. Vincent College (Latrobe, Pa.)

131.Juan Valdes
Middle and High School Chaplain, Florida Christian School (Miami, Fla.)

132.Todd Wagner
Pastor, WaterMark Community Church (Dallas)

133.Dr. Graham Walker
President, Patrick Henry College (Purcellville, Va.)

134.Alexander F. C. Webster
Archpriest, Orthodox Church in America; Associate Professorial Lecturer, The George Washington University (Ft. Belvoir, Va.)

135.George Weigel
Distinguished Senior Fellow, Ethics and Public Policy Center (Washington, D.C.)

136.David Welch
Houston Area Pastor Council Executive Director, US Pastors Council (Houston)

137.Dr. James Emery White
Founding and Senior Pastor, Mecklenburg Community Church (Charlotte, N.C.)

138.Dr. Hayes Wicker
Senior Pastor, First Baptist Church (Naples, Fla.)

139.Mark Williamson
Founder and President, Foundation Restoration Ministries/Federal Intercessors (Katy, Texas)

140.Parker T. Williamson
Editor Emeritus and Senior Correspondent, Presbyterian Lay Committee

141.Dr. Craig Williford
President, Trinity International University (Deerfield, Ill.)

142.Dr. John Woodbridge
Research Professor of Church History and the History of Christian Thought, Trinity Evangelical Divinity School (Deerfield, Ill.)

143.Don M. Woodside
Performance Matters Associates (Matthews, N.C.)

144.Dr. Frank Wright
President, National Religious Broadcasters (Manassas, Va.)

145.Most Rev. Donald W. Wuerl
Archbishop, Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Washington, D.C.

146.Paul Young
COO and Executive Vice President, Christian Research Institute (Charlotte, N.C.)

147.Dr. Michael Youssef
President, Leading the Way (Atlanta)

148.Ravi Zacharias
Founder and Chairman of the Board, Ravi Zacharias International Ministries (Norcross, Ga.)

149.Most Rev. David A. Zubik
Bishop, Roman Catholic Diocese of Pittsburgh

150.James R. Thobaben, Ph.D., M.P.H.
Professor, Bioethics and Social Ethics, Asbury Theological Seminary (Wilmore, Ky.)


----------



## Rich Koster (Nov 20, 2009)

Now BHO doesn't have to guess who will lead the effort to defeat Obamacare.


----------



## raekwon (Nov 20, 2009)

Man... call me a cynic, but this kind of stuff really just makes me shrug my shoulders. I guess it's good to have written declarations that clearly and systematically spell out biblical positions on issues like this, but ... meh.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Nov 20, 2009)

Practically it doesn't do much, but it is nice to see a broad spectrum of "religious" leaders support biblical teaching on these issues...


----------



## Christusregnat (Nov 20, 2009)

This is a good start. I pray more things like this will take place.


----------

